# The MattJ archive



## MattJ (Jun 3, 2010)

Recently uploaded a veritable load of clips, featuring me and some of my training partners from as early as 1987! In these, you will find all kinds of stuff, from bag work to BJJ; breaking to scary near misses; and even some multiple opponent sparring. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/skeen267#p/u

Enjoy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 3, 2010)

Great MattJ I will definitely take a long look at your videos after I make this move to Las Vegas!  Thanks!


----------



## MattJ (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks. Good luck with the move!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, its always fun to see how people did things in history past! I was recently watching some old videos from my Dojo and seeing my sensei and I back in the day was certainly fun!!


----------

